# Did you know the gravest of all Chopin's fears?



## Wojciech Oleksiak (May 29, 2014)

Chopin died in 1849 and was buried at the Père Lachaise Cemetery in Paris. His heart, however, was taken out and taken to Warsaw. Was it because he wanted part of him to rest eternally in his lost homeland, or was there a more macabre reason?

I truly recommend you this article, it's mind-blowing how ones words can be interpreted in so many ways:

http://culture.pl/en/article/chopins-gravest-fear


----------

